
Google brain connects his StarCraft past with AI future - mthwsjc_
https://www.ft.com/content/6a48eb5e-627b-11e7-8814-0ac7eb84e5f1
======
ainiriand
'...how to play popular 1990s shoot-’em-up...'. Oh god.

